# NewsFlash!!! Cheese Melts!!!



## smokingohiobutcher (Jun 27, 2010)

Yep!  I done pushed it to the limit today. I knew it might get too hot today but I said to myself "I gotta smoke something today!"  I've had these 2 horns of cheese for a little while, a provolone and a whole milk mozzerella.  I am using my A-MAZE-N smoker with hickory in my UDS. I moved the UDS out under a shade tree to block the sun. the drum was at 80* to start so I knew I was pushing it. I put a charcoal grate on top of my basket for the UDS to hold the AMMS. Then I put all the cheese chunks on the top rack and put the lid on, I opened the intake all the way to ensure a good draft to pull the smoke up around the cheese ,and to feed the AMMS with some fresh air. Its really humid today but the amms worked flawlessly! 

     About the AMMS... If you dont have one..... GET ONE!      WOW!!!

The cheese was on for 3 hours and was at 110* when I checked it. The mozzerella melts at a lower temp, I'm just glad I caught it ..Heres some pics.
















































































 The Most A-MAZ-N thing a abou tha AMMS is that when used to smoke cheese there is no bitter aftertaste left from the smoke. This was sooo good right out of the smoker I want to make a pizza with it right now!!

Thanks Todd for a truly AMAZING product!

Thanks for watchin

SOB-QTV


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 27, 2010)

It still tastes good even if it melts a bit.


----------



## wingman (Jun 27, 2010)

rbranstner, if you get some cooler temps one of these days. Try doing the cheese at night. I have been doing mine at night with temps below 60 degrees and the cheese hardly even turns color. I light both ends and the center and leave it in for about 3 hours. It comes out really moist with very little color change. Great smoke flavor and as you pointed out 0 bitter after taste.

I like your dogs. They know whats cooking!  If I was a dog I'd hang out next to the smoker too. Wait... I already do that!


----------



## dave54 (Jun 27, 2010)

Try putting a pan ful of ice in the smoker to help keep the temp down

the hotter is the more ice you use


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 27, 2010)

I have not had any issues with melting cheese when I finally started cold smoking it but back in the day I use to use my small propane rig and it was hard to keep it under 175 so I was constantly flipping the cheese to keep it from going through the grates. That is why I would usually smoke it in the winter then it wasn't too hard to keep it from melting. I still need to do a bunch with my A-Maze-N-Smoker. Maybe I will do a bunch this week to take to my parents for the 4th.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 27, 2010)

Well I'm not sure if I should even try this yet. I mean if it's too hot in Ohio then I would only figure that Fla at anywhere from 90° to maybe 102° last week and that's the outside in the shade temps. Now that's all I need is a reason to wait some more. I have been puttin it off and everything but..........


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 27, 2010)

I have found that it all depends on what type of cheese you are melting. Some melt easier than others.


----------



## wingman (Jun 27, 2010)

Mballi301, you do however have ideal temps for smoking nuts!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jun 27, 2010)

Well I knew I was tempting the temp Gods when I started, but Hey I am gonna love eating my mistake.In fact I made 2 grilled cheese sammies on wheat bread for lunch for Mrs SOB and myself and they were outstanding!!! The pups loved the gooey snacks too!  I am gonna make spaghetti and smoked meatballs for dinner later this week.On the garlic cheese bread I will use some of the smoked mozerella.  I also thought some french onion soup would need some of the mozz for an awesome subtle flavor.

SOB


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 27, 2010)

If you put a pan of ice in the smoker it helps cool it down - some folks use a frozen milk carton or two - It will help for sure - glad you had a good smoke - that little toy is truly AMAZIN


----------



## squirrel (Jun 28, 2010)

Seeing all that melting cheese makes me want a grilled cheese and bacon sammie! Yummo! I can tell ya that homemade mozz doesn't melt. It's good for cold smoking, but I have to wait a week before I can use it on pizza.


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice lookin' cheese SOB!! That Spagetti will be good with it.

 


Squirrel said:


> but I have to wait a week before I can use it on pizza.


I'm not a cheese smoker yet so I have to ask the question, why do you have to wait a week??


----------



## squirrel (Jun 28, 2010)

I am talking about cheese I made from scratch, when it's really fresh mozzarella it doesn't melt as easily. If I leave it in the fridge for about a week it becomes slightly aged, something to do with the way the proteins break down as well as moisture and fat content. I use fresh, whole milk which makes a denser cheese.


----------



## meateater (Jun 28, 2010)

Great looking cheese! I went digging after reading this and found some Irish Dubliner I smoked back in Feb. I smoked enough cheese to last till it gets cold again. Maybe by then I'll have a A-Maze-N-Smoker.


----------



## n2smokin (Jun 28, 2010)

Guess I'l have to wait until winter to try the cheese smoke.  If it was hot there it would really melt here even before I added the smoke.  It was 112 here today.


----------



## nwdave (Jun 29, 2010)

All of a sudden, I'm kinda glad I live up in the Pacific Northwest.  I've been smoking some cheese during the day.  Hey, when the outside ambient temp isn't above 60 or so, it's all good.  Dubliner, smoked with hickory.....very interesting.  I've been following the 14 day guideline and it's great.

I think we had summer last week,for maybe 2 days.  The 4th promises to be, uh, wet, maybe. 

It's all good.  I have a 16 x 20 blue plastic roof over the smoking area.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 29, 2010)

SOB, 

It looks really tasty!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If your helpers weren't slacking off, laying around, and chasing butterflies, they could have barked when they smelled the cheese melting! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 30, 2010)

SOB,

Those are some very well trained dogs.  Just how do you get the same "Look" on their faces?  Maybe Treats?

Did you notice a difference in the smoke flavor on the cheese that sweats or was slightly melted?

On my last cheese smoke, the cheese was sweating a little, and I noticed a heavier smoke flavor in the same 2 1/2 hours of smoke time.  Could just be my imagination, but worth noting.

Todd


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jun 30, 2010)

> On my last cheese smoke, the cheese was sweating a little, and I noticed a heavier smoke flavor in the same 2 1/2 hours of smoke time.  Could just be my imagination, but worth noting.
> 
> Todd


 Todd, I agree. It seems that when the cheese reaches the sweating(or in this case) past the sweating point it seems to have a greater amount of smoke flavor. I smoked some last winter for 2 1/2 hours but with the smoker temp at 30* and it barely had any smoke flavor.  This batch hits your taste buds right away.

SOB


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 30, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> SOB,
> 
> Those are some very well trained dogs.  Just how do you get the same "Look" on their faces?  Maybe Treats?
> 
> ...







SmokingOhioButcher said:


> Todd, I agree. It seems that when the cheese reaches the sweating(or in this case) past the sweating point it seems to have a greater amount of smoke flavor. I smoked some last winter for 2 1/2 hours but with the smoker temp at 30* and it barely had any smoke flavor.  This batch hits your taste buds right away.
> 
> SOB


Great info SOB & Todd!

I will remember that when I do my next batch of cheese.

Thanks guys,

Bear


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 30, 2010)

I have got to get myself one of the Amazing smokers. The last batch of cheese I did was OK, but it was very strong and it did have the bitter after taste.

I will say I was really happy with the smoked wedge of picorino romano, was awesome grated ontop of all kinds of stuff!


----------



## johnnybigsmoke (Jul 6, 2010)

Squirrel - It is so funny you mentioned that... That is EXACTLY what I started to cook after i saw that picture!!! I actually just got ketchup on my keyboard cause I'm mowing my grilled cheese right now!!!
 

Cheers,

Johnny K.


----------



## 9erhater (Jul 14, 2010)

the cheese looks good, aside from the melting. I smoke cheese all the time. sharp cheddar and gouda are my favorite. next comes pepperjack

I smoke them at night . the smoker temp will only rise 1 degree. I smoke the cheese mainly with apple, or cherry dust.

no more then 2 hours. the cheese needs to be cold before you start. once the cheese is done. wrap in plstic and now the hard part. let it sit in the frige for 7 to 10 days. the smoke flavor will mellow into the cheese. make more then you can eat. once friends and family know you have it, you will always be out of it. seriously. I was in a bad car accident and was stuck on my back for three months. a guy from work called me the first week and asked me. can you still smoke me some chesse, or is it to soon in your recovery.  I just laughed and sent him some of my extras. its that good.


----------

